# Smoked veggies on a frosty "morn



## hogrider47 (Feb 17, 2013)

Got up 0630 this cold 14 degree morning to smoke my first veggies (cauliflower,brussel sprouts,and carrots) never did veggies before  I'm mainly a carnivore Ha Ha so here goes 













P2160127.JPG



__ hogrider47
__ Feb 17, 2013






Made these veggies very happy in some grape seed oil with parsley flakes,garlic and some thyme Then got the smoker fired up and ready













P2160128.JPG



__ hogrider47
__ Feb 17, 2013






Left them inhale some smoke for a few hours then turned up the heat to about 350 and let them finish 













P2160130.JPG



__ hogrider47
__ Feb 17, 2013





    Turned out very tasty .Forgot had some turnips in there also













P2170131.JPG



__ hogrider47
__ Feb 17, 2013


----------



## daveomak (Feb 17, 2013)

They look good.....  I would like some blue cheese and ranch dip about now....


----------



## sidewinder73 (Feb 22, 2013)

The veggies look great!  So as a fellow carnivore I have to ask... Would you make them again?

Thumbs Up Keep Smokin!


----------



## linguica (Feb 22, 2013)

I'll bet those smoked veggies would be most excellent in some sort of curry.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 22, 2013)

Great looking veggies!!! We love doing them that way!


----------



## mdboatbum (Feb 23, 2013)

You'd better have a talk with your butcher. He sold you some defective meat. :)

They look really good! We do a lot of asparagus on the smoker, and keep meaning to try Burssels sprouts.


----------



## caradoc (Aug 17, 2014)

Wow, Asparagus is our family fave, and I love Sprouts but never get them perfect in the oven.  How long/hot do you do them?


----------



## natelive (Jun 11, 2020)

Do you smoke vegetables? Pleases share recipes or tips. Dr said I need to eat more veggies


----------

